# SALE: 1974-81 Dasher/1982-84 Quantum ALTERNATOR



## vwpartslink (Jun 6, 2014)

*VW/AUDI ALTERNATOR FITS 1979-1985 models*








Direct sale link:
Bosh OEM never-install re-manufactured

Follow this link: Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-AUDI-OEM...7CX-/331268567961?hash=item4d21253399&vxp=mtr


Audi 4000
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1982	1.6L; Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1982	Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.6L; Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley

Volkswagen Jetta
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1981	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1982	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1982	Gas 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.7L 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1984	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1984	1.7L 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley

Volkswagen Quantum
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1982	1.6L; Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.6L; Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1984	1.6L; Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1985	1.6L; Diesel; w/o A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
Volkswagen Rabbit
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1979	1.5L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1980	1.5L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1981	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1982	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1984	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley

Volkswagen Rabbit Convertible
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1982 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley

Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1980	1.5L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1981	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1982	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.6L; Diesel; w/ A/C 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley

Volkswagen Scirocco
year	vehicle attributes	position	part description
1982 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley
1983	1.7L 65Amp.; Fits Bosch or Motorola System; w/o Pulley


----------

